# Boys ECRL?



## mlx (May 10, 2020)

I saw somewhere there will be a boys ecrl next season? is this true? If so, where can we see the clubs? Are there any official league page? Will all the clubs with ECNL teams automatically get ECRL team?


----------



## Lionel Hutz (May 10, 2020)

Our club told us that there would be ECRL on the boys side this year.   I  just went back to the presentation they gave on ECNL/ECRL and it looks like it will be made up of teams from the 15 SoCal ECNL clubs only (no Arizona or Nevada teams).  I don't think there is anything on the boys ECNL website about ECRL so it will be interesting to see if others have heard something similar to what we were told.


----------



## northeastlafc (May 10, 2020)

It’ll be dumb if there is, they should just play in Coast or SCDSL. Some of those clubs also already have NPL West teams. If they’re gonna treat them as B teams might as well play them there in my opinion.


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 11, 2020)

Lionel Hutz said:


> Our club told us that there would be ECRL on the boys side this year.   I  just went back to the presentation they gave on ECNL/ECRL and it looks like it will be made up of teams from the 15 SoCal ECNL clubs only (no Arizona or Nevada teams).  I don't think there is anything on the boys ECNL website about ECRL so it will be interesting to see if others have heard something similar to what we were told.


Heard the same thing


----------



## Banana Hammock (May 11, 2020)

I believe this is the break down of the Southwest ECRL:

New Clubs To DATE: SDSC (San Diego, CA) SD Surf (San Diego, CA) Arsenal FC (Murrieta, CA) FC Golden State (Pasadena, CA) Strikers (Irvine, CA) Pateadores (Costa Mesa, CA) Real So Cal (Woodland Hills, CA) 

Existing Member Clubs: Beach FC (Long Beach, CA) West Coast (Laguna Hills, CA) Slammers FC (Newport Beach, CA) DMCV Sharks (San Diego, CA) Legends FC (Chino, CA) LA Surf (Los Angeles, CA)


----------



## jpeter (May 11, 2020)

Banana Hammock said:


> I believe this is the break down of the Southwest ECRL:
> 
> New Clubs To DATE: SDSC (San Diego, CA) SD Surf (San Diego, CA) Arsenal FC (Murrieta, CA) FC Golden State (Pasadena, CA) Strikers (Irvine, CA) Pateadores (Costa Mesa, CA) Real So Cal (Woodland Hills, CA)
> 
> Existing Member Clubs: Beach FC (Long Beach, CA) West Coast (Laguna Hills, CA) Slammers FC (Newport Beach, CA) DMCV Sharks (San Diego, CA) Legends FC (Chino, CA) LA Surf (Los Angeles, CA)


What breakdown?  

ECRL is optional and goes to u17, some clubs have said they plan on participating other nothing yet.    

Looks at Golden State for example the already have (2) ECNL teams one existing one new.  Are they also going to field ECRL ones and CSL premier, NPL, etc also?  Might be a case by case basis and they may not be enough $$, players, or interest in certain age groups to make it work right this fall for some clubs


----------



## max.fff (May 16, 2020)

Looking at southwest clubs, most ages had their DA and DA2 (reserve/second) teams which played in the NPL West. Now that they moved their top team or the DA teams to ECNL and also are supposedly creating ECNL regional league for them, logically the DA2 teams would go to ECNL RL. Then what would happen to NPL West? Would it just diminish? I think it would be tough to create a third team for their clubs due to lack of players, coaches, etc. Besides, the level of NPL West would be very watered down compared to before.

If they were to create a third team, it would be biased as top 2 finishers of NPL West qualify for the ENPL Playoffs and so do their first team if they perform in ECNL! It wouldn't make sense for the first team and the third team of a club to have the chance to go to the same qualifying event..? (Im not sure about how ECNL RL works and whether they qualify for some event but just talking abt npl and ecnl, it seems kinda off)


----------



## northeastlafc (May 16, 2020)

max.fff said:


> Looking at southwest clubs, most ages had their DA and DA2 (reserve/second) teams which played in the NPL West. Now that they moved their top team or the DA teams to ECNL and also are supposedly creating ECNL regional league for them, logically the DA2 teams would go to ECNL RL. Then what would happen to NPL West? Would it just diminish? I think it would be tough to create a third team for their clubs due to lack of players, coaches, etc. Besides, the level of NPL West would be very watered down compared to before.
> 
> If they were to create a third team, it would be biased as top 2 finishers of NPL West qualify for the ENPL Playoffs and so do their first team if they perform in ECNL! It wouldn't make sense for the first team and the third team of a club to have the chance to go to the same qualifying event..? (Im not sure about how ECNL RL works and whether they qualify for some event but just talking abt npl and ecnl, it seems kinda off)



Some clubs like LA Galaxy used their affiliates from South Bay and Orange County in the NPL West as well as FC Golden State. A club called FC Long Beach for example played under the golden state name for the NPL west while also playing their Coast Soccer League games. That being said they should just keep these teams in the NPL West there is really no need for an ECRL for boys.


----------



## jpeter (May 16, 2020)

max.fff said:


> Looking at southwest clubs, most ages had their DA and DA2 (reserve/second) teams which played in the NPL West. Now that they moved their top team or the DA teams to ECNL and also are supposedly creating ECNL regional league for them, logically the DA2 teams would go to ECNL RL. Then what would happen to NPL West? Would it just diminish? I think it would be tough to create a third team for their clubs due to lack of players, coaches, etc. Besides, the level of NPL West would be very watered down compared to before.
> 
> If they were to create a third team, it would be biased as top 2 finishers of NPL West qualify for the ENPL Playoffs and so do their first team if they perform in ECNL! It wouldn't make sense for the first team and the third team of a club to have the chance to go to the same qualifying event..? (Im not sure about how ECNL RL works and whether they qualify for some event but just talking abt npl and ecnl, it seems kinda off)


They is one playoff for all ECNL & NPL's they all compete among themselves for a chance at the national playoffs. Roughly  Top 4 in each ECNL division, top 1-2 in each NPL normally with the exception of the u18/19 which is only the top team in each.  After all qualifying teams compete in the national playoffs which is usually out of state they narrowed down to top 16 teams for each age group for the national finals, another out of state deal 2 weeks later.

There are other leagues besides ECNL, NPL that clubs field teams in like CSL premier so 1-4 teams can be somewhat mixed and they can/do share and move players around.


----------



## max.fff (May 16, 2020)

northeastlafc said:


> Some clubs like LA Galaxy used their affiliates from South Bay and Orange County in the NPL West as well as FC Golden State. A club called FC Long Beach for example played under the golden state name for the NPL west while also playing their Coast Soccer League games. That being said they should just keep these teams in the NPL West there is really no need for an ECRL for boys.


Yeah I don't really see the point in ECNL RL for the boys bc they have NPL West already but it seems like they're going to make it. They were saying they are going to make ECNL RL for SW, (real so cal already posted coaches for those ECNL RL teams I was like whaaaa) but I wasn't so sure about it, but then they announced ECNL RL for the texas region so it seems like it's going to happen


----------



## jpeter (May 16, 2020)

max.fff said:


> Yeah I don't really see the point in ECNL RL for the boys bc they have NPL West already but it seems like they're going to make it. They were saying they are going to make ECNL RL for SW, (real so cal already posted coaches for those ECNL RL teams I was like whaaaa) but I wasn't so sure about it, but then they announced ECNL RL for the texas region so it seems like it's going to happen


ECRL is optional so clubs may or may not field teams depending on what age groups.  When you have potentialy 4 teams per age group like GS does between ECNL, RL, NPLwest alone not to mention other leagues filling those will quality can be challenging.

There are some advantage and roster flexibility in USclub leagues vs Cal South ones.

Come playoff time you see clubs bringing in players from other teams, leagues, branches at the national and final playoffs. Some of the finals winner last time had a bunch of da players showing up form the clubs in both for example.   Play 4 teams who ever makes the playoffs combine some players later to make them more competitive kind of deal later in what your likely to see again. Playoffs roster are open to all usclub card holders even if you didn't play regular season just need to be added before the playoffs deadline, there are limits but it's like 25 player per team. 

Not even sure ECRL will have playoffs might just be showcases at the end.  Haven't seen those details yet.


----------



## mlx (May 16, 2020)

OK, so, for what I saw, there will be Boys ECRL. Now the next question is, what's the level going to look like? 

Last year ECNL was, in general, more competitive than Gold / Flight 1 Champions teams. I wonder if ECRL would be on par with Gold / F1 C or just at Silver Elite / Europa/F2. 

Anyway, we'll see..


----------



## Raggamufin (Jun 2, 2020)

mlx said:


> OK, so, for what I saw, there will be Boys ECRL. Now the next question is, what's the level going to look like?
> 
> Last year ECNL was, in general, more competitive than Gold / Flight 1 Champions teams. I wonder if ECRL would be on par with Gold / F1 C or just at Silver Elite / Europa/F2.
> 
> Anyway, we'll see..


ECRL will be made up of the teams that played NPL west.
NPL west will be watered down . Not sure where they will get teams especially at the older age group.
Look at Golden state They will have 4 teams 2 ECNL and  2 ECRL. With options of players moving between teams for games .


----------



## northeastlafc (Jun 2, 2020)

Raggamufin said:


> ECRL will be made up of the teams that played NPL west.
> NPL west will be watered down . Not sure where they will get teams especially at the older age group.
> Look at Golden state They will have 4 teams 2 ECNL and  2 ECRL. With options of players moving between teams for games .


Not to mention the teams that play in Coast Soccer League


----------



## JackZ (Jun 18, 2020)

Official Southwest ECNL Regional League announcement:
https://www.boysecnl.com/2020/06/ecnl-boys-regional-league-socal-announced/​
14 clubs:
Arsenal FC​Beach FC​Del Mar Sharks​FC Golden State​LA Breakers​LA Surf​Legends FC​West Coast FC​Pateadores​Real So Cal​San Diego SC​San Diego Surf​Slammers FC​Strikers FC​
Should be a good league, if anything, Boys US Club ECNL is well organized, this should be too. Nice not have to do the ECNL travel for league games.


----------



## zags77 (Jun 19, 2020)

To be clear the ECRL teams will be comprised of ECNL teams 2nd teams.  Weekends will look like:

SD Surf ECNL at LA Surf ECNL
LA Surf ECRL at SD Surf ECRL

Clubs can have movement from ECRL to ECNL and ECNL to ECRL.  The creation of this league will dilute SCDSL, CSL and SD Presidio League.


----------

